# The next UNC Chat Functional Dyspepsia



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mark your calenders and I will repost when it gets closer.Next Center ChatroomAn Evening with the ExpertsFunctional DyspepsiaIs it the IBS of the Upper Gastrointestinal Tract?February 8, 2005; 8:00 pm ESTLead by Y. Ringel, MD http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/welcome.htm Dr Ringel, is also extremely knowledgable about bacteria.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Y. Ringel, MD, an experienced internist and gastroenterologist who has joined the UNC medical faculty as an Assistant Professor of Medicine. Dr. Ringel is providing clinical services in functional GI disorders (e.g., IBS, dyspepsia, chronic abdominal pain, nausea and vomiting, non-cardiac chest pain) and GI motility disorders (diarrhea, constipation, fecal incontinence, dysphagia and gastroparesis). Dr. Ringel has been a Center post-doctorate research fellow for 3 years and helped to expand our research and educational activities. His research projects relate to physiological mechanisms responsible for the symptoms of functional GI disorders. Dr. Ringel is leading the Center brain imaging research project, which is looking at the brain response to intestinal stimulation using advanced imaging techniques with positron emission tomography (PET) and functional MRI. He is also working on other research projects looking at the effect of various physiological (e.g., intestinal smooth muscle tone/compliance, autonomic nervous system activity) and psychosocial (e.g., history of abuse) factors on upper and lower GI tract sensation. Dr. Ringel is a recipient of the Annual (2003) Young Investigator's Award from the International Functional Brain-Gut Research Group and the UNC Junior Faculty Development Award 2002. To view Dr. Ringel's publications click here. http://johnherr.net/fgidc/Ringel.html


----------

